# Taxes question



## Nate Sullivan (Sep 15, 2014)

This question is for anyone who has already filed taxes while working with Uber. Did your mileage cover your taxes or did you end up owing? I have been tracking my mileage with Expensify and so far it has more than covered my owed taxes. I have been driving for about 2 months. Thanks for any help


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep in mind a key point. Even if you wash your liability for taxes, you still have SOME liability for SSI and Medicare.

More importantly, for SS purposes, you may want to consider taking a MININUM of $4,800 as your calculation for your AGI. This ensures that you get full credit for the working year in your future SS payments (You get 1 credit per quarter as long as you make at least $1,200 net, max of 4 credits per year).


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

To @Droosk point - a very important one - if uber is your only source of income, and you are not making net profit, you are screwing yourself down the road when you tatake SSA or God forbid disability. I. Order to get disability you need to have enought quarters to qualify. If you don't, you get SSI - have fun with $800 per month.


----------



## Nate Sullivan (Sep 15, 2014)

I understand you guys hate Uber and blah blah blah, but that didn't really answer my question. I do have a full time job that pays into Medicare, and my school district (I'm a teacher) pays into SSI. So does a person who has a full time job and does Uber part time, and whose mileage at .56 per mile seems to be covering owed taxes end up owing anything?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

If you are stating that you have net profit of zero - then there is no tax implication. If it's negative, you may be able to claim a loss, provided that the irs doesn't consider it a "passive activity"

Does that answer the Q?


----------



## Hal Green (Sep 19, 2014)

The best thing for you to do is consult a tax professional , if you don't have
an accountant at this time & filed your own tax returns . get one lined up
and ready to file this years returns. it will cost a few $$$ but will be $$$
well spent to avoid an audit. a professional is the one to ask to get the correct legal advice.
The mileage deduction has certain restriction as to what can be deducted.
in the meantime save all you gas receipts and repair , maintenance receipts.


----------



## Cip4me (Aug 29, 2014)

Does Uber provide any tax papers like 1099?


----------



## Hal Green (Sep 19, 2014)

You will be getting a IRS Form 1099 for whatever $$$ you received from Uber this year.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

As an aside, if you guys are planning your future based on getting SS you're kidding yourself. I'm well into my 50s and have zero plans on ever collecting a dime from it. If I'm wrong and it's still there so be it, but I'm certainly planning otherwise as should everyone.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Nate Sullivan said:


> This question is for anyone who has already filed taxes while working with Uber. Did your mileage cover your taxes or did you end up owing? I have been tracking my mileage with Expensify and so far it has more than covered my owed taxes. I have been driving for about 2 months. Thanks for any help


How do you come up with zero?

First of all, I'm not sure if we can deduct mileage. Normally this is for employees and not contractors. But nevertheless, I'm not sure, but let's say we can. Well then, how do you come up with zero or a loss? If Uber pays you let's say 80 cents a mile (let's say they charge a dollar) and for simplicity sake let's say there's no base fee or per minute, then 80 cents minus 56 is 24 cents earned by you. That 24 cents is fully taxable (well minus the $10 a week phone). Still how would you come up with zero?


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Mileage can be deducted at whatever the rate established by the irs. The question of whether you are an employee or contractor is irrelevant: if u use your vehicle to conduct business, you can deduct.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> To @Droosk point - a very important one - if uber is your only source of income, and you are not making net profit, you are screwing yourself down the road when you tatake SSA or God forbid disability. I. Order to get disability you need to have enought quarters to qualify. If you don't, you get SSI - have fun with $800 per month.


All you need is $4,800/year in income to get all 4 of your SSI credits. That being said, anyone who is still working and is planning to ONLY rely on social security for retirement, is a moron. There are so many ways to save for retirement that will be far more beneficial than SSI. Open an IRA, put $100/month into it. Buy savings bonds. Do SOMETHING, but do NOT expect to rely solely on SSI.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

billybengal said:


> How do you come up with zero?
> 
> First of all, I'm not sure if we can deduct mileage. Normally this is for employees and not contractors. But nevertheless, I'm not sure, but let's say we can. Well then, how do you come up with zero or a loss? If Uber pays you let's say 80 cents a mile (let's say they charge a dollar) and for simplicity sake let's say there's no base fee or per minute, then 80 cents minus 56 is 24 cents earned by you. That 24 cents is fully taxable (well minus the $10 a week phone). Still how would you come up with zero?


Several drivers' own accountants have said that all mileage with the app on, including empty miles, are deductible miles.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

You can absolutely deduct your miles. It has nothing to do with employee vs contractor. You're using your vehicle for business purposes. That is all that matters.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Several drivers' own accountants have said that all mileage with the app on, including empty miles, are deductible miles.


My bad, I totally forgat about the empty miles, of course those can be deducted cause they're business miles. Yeah, awesome. I was worried about taxes, but absolutelly, with empty miles I'm gonna be good


----------

